# Lansinoh cream in Canada?



## Corri (Jul 7, 2005)

I am having the toughest time *ever* finding lansinoh nipple cream (for breastfeeding) in Canada. All my American mama friends, on this board and another one, swear by it, but even the stores that the Lansinoh website says carry it (Motherhood Maternity, Babies R Us, etc) don't seem to carry it in Nova Scotia. Is it not sold in Canada for some reason?

If we can't get it up here, is it worth having an American friend ship me some, or is there a really good Canuck equivalent?

x-posted to Canada Tribe thread


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm not sure what to tell you as far as where to buy it (because I got mine at Motherhood Maternity - but live in US). I do want to say that I personally think it would be worth having someone mail up to you if your nipples are at all dry/cracked. I used several other creams/ointments and none ofthem helped - I used Lansinoh after every feeding for a day or so and now use i twice - 3 times a day...my nipples had been (not horribly) but a little bit cracked and once was bleeding some. I've been doing that for a few days and they are almost better. I've gone from wincing whenever DS latched on to enjoying the feeling of my LO sucking away! I certainly think it is worth it!


----------



## Corri (Jul 7, 2005)

That's really good to know, thank you! I went into the local Motherhood and asked about it - same at BRU - and the manager had never even heard of it.







: She had a different brand available, but I figured I'd wait and see if I could find the good stuff anywhere else.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Hmm... I'm sure I got it at Shoppers Drug Mart, no problem. Call around. I haven't heard of anyone here having a tough time finding it. (I'm in Ontario)


----------



## Corri (Jul 7, 2005)

Ooh, that's even better news! If for some reason it's not available in Nova Scotia, my mom's in the T.Dot and I can get her to send some to me. Awesome!


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I got mine at either Shoppers or Walmart. I have a feeling it was walmart because I know I got the Lansinoh freezer storage bags for breastmilk there. I did see the Medela brand of Lanolin cream in Pharmasave.


----------



## My_Three_Sons (Nov 4, 2006)

I got mine at Shopper's. Most pharmacies have a tube in the baby needs aisle.

If not there, usually LC's have them for sale as well. Lanolin is great to use as soon as babe starts nursing, put it on after every nurse and it helps to prevent cracking, and your nipples heal better if you're using the lanolin.


----------



## peacenlove (Apr 1, 2003)

I have found it at Safeway, i don't know if they have these grocery chains out there?
It is the BEST thing i have used for myself and also has cleared up diaper rash better than anything else i have tried!
hope you find it!


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Wow, I see it everywhere, but I'm in Ontario! This time, I've purchased "Baby Beaver Mama's Nursing Balm" from a local producer in Quebec (Green Beaver). Not sure yet how it works because I haven't breastfed this baby yet







. But if you're interested, here's the product:
http://www.greenbeaver.com/en/TheGre...ursingBalm.htm


----------



## Corri (Jul 7, 2005)

Surprisingly, it's not at WalMart either. I'll check the Shoppers', Lawtons' and Superstore tomorrow. All I can seem to find are the Johnson's & Johnson's creams and some kind of cocoabutter thing. Yeesh!


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

I got mine at london drugs I believe. There is another brand that a friend of mine swears by (I've not used it though) called pure lan. milkface.com sells that brand if you can't find the other any where else.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

london drugs in bc sells it, I also got a sample from the hospital


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Corri* 
I am having the toughest time *ever* finding lansinoh nipple cream (for breastfeeding) in Canada. All my American mama friends, on this board and another one, swear by it, but even the stores that the Lansinoh website says carry it (Motherhood Maternity, Babies R Us, etc) don't seem to carry it in Nova Scotia. Is it not sold in Canada for some reason?

If we can't get it up here, is it worth having an American friend ship me some, or is there a really good Canuck equivalent?

x-posted to Canada Tribe thread

Corri - I'm PM'ing you.


----------



## Corri (Jul 7, 2005)

I got the PM and replied - you're awesome!

Aaaand... I found some! Thank you all for your great suggestions! The pharmacists at the Lawtons & Superstore had never heard of it, but they had it at Shoppers' Drug Mart and I snatched up a tube.

I really appreciate all the support and advice!


----------



## jakobsmom (Sep 16, 2002)

Hi there!

I am in Ontario and i got mine at Shoppers Drug Mart. Another drug store might have it, if you don't have one of these.

Good luck!


----------



## josybear (Jul 24, 2006)

it's just pure lanolin, lanolin is sometimes available at feed stores and wool shops, since it's created by sheep and used in several inustries. if you hadn't been able to find it i'd have recommended looking in farming-type stores, although they might only sell it by the bucketfull.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josybear* 
it's just pure lanolin, lanolin is sometimes available at feed stores and wool shops, since it's created by sheep and used in several inustries. if you hadn't been able to find it i'd have recommended looking in farming-type stores, although they might only sell it by the bucketfull.

Also, pure anhydrous lanolin parketed for the same purpose can also be found under teh Medela brand name. I'm certain it's the same thing.


----------

